# تأمل اكرم اباك و امك - ابونا يؤانس كمال



## Aksios (1 يناير 2009)

تأمل اكرم اباك و امك

تأمل رهيب رهيب لابونا يؤانس كمال

اعداد التأمل ومكساج الصوت
ا/مايكل عطية

حــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــل

منقوووووول​


----------



## cobcob (2 يناير 2009)

*حلو أوى أوى
متهيألى هينفع فى عيد الام
أهو نستعد من بدرى فى الخدمة​*


----------



## Aksios (2 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *حلو أوى أوى​*
> *متهيألى هينفع فى عيد الام*
> 
> *أهو نستعد من بدرى فى الخدمة*​


شكرا يا كوب كوب على مروريك
طبعا تنفع فى عيد الام
لكن انا شايف انها تنفع لكل لحظه و كل وقت 
ربنا يباركيك​


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2009)

*علي فكرة الوعظه دي جااااامدة جداااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااا*

*ثاااااااانكس*​


----------



## Aksios (4 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *علي فكرة الوعظه دي جااااامدة جداااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااا*​
> 
> *ثاااااااانكس*​


 
بالفعل وعظة جميلة جداا
و الموسيقى مع المقطع عاملة شغل رائع
شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

ميرررررسى على التأمل ياباشا 

جارى التحميل ...........

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## abn_Jesus (12 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  بجد جميلة وكنت بدور عليها من زمان ربنا  يباركك


----------



## Aksios (12 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررسى على التأمل ياباشا
> 
> جارى التحميل ...........
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​





abn_jesus قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  بجد جميلة وكنت بدور عليها من زمان ربنا  يباركك



ميرسى على مروركم يا شباب
يا رب تكون سبب بركة للجميع​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 يناير 2009)

*هسمعة قريب ولما نشوف رهيب رهيب هزيت البيت عندي *


----------



## مارى رشاد (19 يوليو 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المناهري3 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي على التامل الرهيب ده


----------



## ayman adwar (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على التأمل ياباشا


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


الـــــــــــــــــــــرب

يبــــــــــــــــــــــاركك*


----------



## nkrm2010 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى جدا جدا يااكسيوس


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## جرجس صابر (28 فبراير 2010)

*ميرررررسى على التأمل ياباشا 

جارى التحميل ...........

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------

